#  FAQ      ( -   )
!        (  ).
           .

,            ,        ,    ( - )    .
 :Wink:

----------

:

*1.   .*

          (  )          
( ,         http://www.klerk.ru/news/?26207 ) 

    -     XII  . 48     ,    -  .   ,  .
      :



> * 303.   ,     - * 
>          -         ,   . 
>             ,      . 
>     -   : 
> ** ; 
>             ,    ;
>        ,    . 
> 
> * 305.   * 
> ...


    .     (    ,         ).        ( ,     ).      . ,    .        (, ,     ),         . ,             .            ,   .         ,    .

   05.01.2004 N 1                  (   ).
    ,       .,  ,   .

----------

*2.  13%*
. 23  .
       ,       ( 02   101  ).
  ()  .
 18210102021011000110.

  - . 226 :



> 6. (...)           ,       , -  ,     (...)


    ?          ,     - ,         .      (. 136)     ,   .     ( ) + .      (. 226 .3)   ,      .

  (. 230 )          31.10.2003 N -3-04/583.
          . 1- (    ),    .     1          . 2-       200_ ,       (+   /).      ;          . .

    (.218 )    .

----------

*3.  (    )  .*
 167-  27-.

       ()  30-         . (. 11 167-).
(      5  10 . .  . 27 167-,         ).
     .     -,      ,    .
 -           ( ),            ,     (     ).
                ,     (  . )    .

    14%  . 22  . 33 167-.
     2005    :
  1967 ..    
10%       ( 18210202010061000160)
 4%       ( 18210202020061000160)
  1966 ..    
14%        ( 18210202010061000160)
    101   14 (  09,         ).
    (  ).

       167- . 24.



> ,            ,               ,    15-  ,   ,        .


:    20                 ,    ,  30        .   3- .,                (     3-         ,     , ..  )
        .

,            . ,            ,       .       .          ,      .
               .
       ѻ  50 .  . 126 .1 .
,      .1    ,  ,    ,          , ,  ,    .

    ( 27-, . 11) -    1  (  ).
 /   10%    (        ).
  (   )          .       ,      .           .  ,             ( , ,        - ),   , ,      (  - -;        50 .  ,            ).       (      1      ).

   :   ,        (  ,       )              .      -     1   .

----------

*4. .*
-                       .
        (           ...).
       0,2%    .

  24  1998   125- (. 2004 .):
http://www.fss.ru/site/info3.asp?id=408 

        10          (. 6 125-) (     .  )
      ( , )     .

     . 4-.
  15      ,      .
  .        . 
(.   - http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=46661 )
 4- 2005  - http://www.fss.ru/site/info3.asp?id=1924 

       (  . )   5  10 . . (. 19 125-).
      1000 ,    .   5000 . (. 19 125-).
 ,      ( )    .

         ,                - .   ,       .

    . ,   ,         (  ,     ).
             (..     ).           (.    ).                       .

----------

*5. .*  
  ,   .
   . ,   (           )          .
   ()          ,    .

----------

*6.        .*

(    6%  .   15% -   . , - .)

          ,          .
  ,   50% - "          50        ".
(    ,             ;     ).

:                    . ..     10 ,    , , 12         .        ,      (..    ).      ,      ,   .         .

----------

*7.  ,   ,      .*

     . 218 .
 , ..      .

       (,          , ..      ,    ).
  13%      . 
   .
     ,      ,  20 000 . (  400      )  .  ,  .

      - ,          (  ,  -  ):
           .         :    ( ),    ,  , ,    ( ) ,       ,   ,    ,   ,        ,    ,    .,
      :
http://www.rnk.ru/rnk/article.phtml?code=1467 (     ).
,  ,        ,          .

               3       (. 218 .4)   .

----------

,  ...

 - .

   ,  .

 ,  - .

----------


## ToT

! 
**, !

----------


## Cooler

> 6.        .
> 
> (    6%  .   15% -   . , - .)


 :  ,  .7 .1 .346.16

,      : **        ( )     -    -       **.  :Frown:      .      .

----------

**,     ! , , , ,    .

----------


## Pretty_Devil

,  !!!!!   ! 
      .    ?  -          ....
  - ,    ??     ??

 !

----------


## Moolekula

!  ! 

  ,   

 -    .
 ., ,  11? -  ( -)

----------

> .    ?  -          ....   - ,    ??     ??


" "  .
  "     (  ),            ,         ."
( - http://www.dis.ru/kp/arhiv/2003/4/4.html ,     ,    ).
     ,   -  .
  , ,     - http://www.regpalata.orenburg.ru/index.html
           : "       ".
  ,  ,     ,   .
,       (,  "")    "     -  "      .

*Moolekula*,   -   "     ",      )))

----------


## Fiala

, ! !
 ?        ( )?

----------


## tom35

150    (100     50  )
        .

----------


## Pretty_Devil

1  4  -  25  1996  186-59 "0   -"
-          :Frown: (

----------


## jaspis

*Pretty_Devil*,              (  ,   ) .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

(  ),      **.  :Super:

----------


## 35

> 150    (100     50  )
>         .




  1966      50          
 100

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

*35*,     ? - ...  :Smilie:

----------

: http://www.klerk.ru/news/?27035



> 12.05.2005 .  183- ,  ,     ,          .
>       ,   1967      100      -


 183-,    .2.3    164-:
http://base.consultant.ru/3000/last1...54299;base=LAW

   164- (. .3  ""  .1  ""):
http://base.consultant.ru/3000/last1...54292;base=LAW

,     , ,   -,  ,    . 
    "  1966     (...)                   * ,   28 *  "      ",   ,       "    ,   150  ("  ")      . (   100 .        ).
 ,     100  150 .      ,   ,  "     " ,      ...

,     -  .   . 164-  12 . -,  3  .

----------


## Energizer

> ,       ( 02   101  ).


         ??

----------


## Energizer

**,    :                   ??      ??

----------


## Energizer

> 10          (. 6 125-) (     .  )
>       ( , )     .


   ??   ......

----------


## day

.      ,          .
      ,          .
    - 10 .  , -,   :Smilie:

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> 


     .          .  ,    .

----------


## day

.          ,    .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ,    .


        ( )?

----------


## Energizer

> .      ,          .


  )     ......     ......            .     ?   ??         -    :       ..??

----------


## day

-.   ,      .
*Energizer*,        (   ).     ,   .
       ,      .

----------


## Energizer

*day*,  )

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

[QUOT]...       ...[/QUOT]

  ,          (     !        -).

----------

> -       
> -     .          .  ,    .


  .

125- . 6 - "  ,    ,       ,  ".

       .6:
http://www.fss.ru/site/info3.asp?id=1430

.    - "**  **         ",     .

  II   .10:



> 10.      **  ** :
> _[?]_      (  );
>         ( );
>       (  ,  ),   ( );
> **   - .


     ,         ,  -       .7 .2 .17 125-:

" : 7)             (  ),        ,    ,   ,              ",

   ,    IV "   " (     ,  ):



> -           ()  **   (   )      ,        .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

**,    , , ,   ....................................!     ...  :Smilie: 

       !

----------

> ??


      ,      (" ",      ).
  -   .
                () (    ; ,     )      ,  ..  101 "",      .      ,       -       ,  ,     .

----------

> ()


:       -   -4   (   ()). .

----------


## Energizer

*ADSemenov.ru*,              ......
   :                  .......   .
             .          ??
     ,      ,           ??
             ....     ??
  .......        ??

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> .......


         ,            "" ,   .   ( )   .   , ,     . 23 .3    ,      .         .    , ,  ,             ,            (!).

      . 
1.  309. "... -         ...".
2.  303. "... - : ...   ...  ...      ..." (   !  ,  ,        8).
3.  306. "...    ,  , -          14  ..." (     ).
4.  307. "...  ,   ,     ...     ,    ..." (..      ,    ). ,    ,  : "...    ,                   ...".  ,       .  ,   " "...

   48    -  "   ...",   ,     ( )    -.           -,    .
  ,     ,  "...       ,      ,     ...".  .    , ,     48.

P.S. ,   125- . 6          ?

----------


## 1

?

----------


## stas

*ADSemenov.ru*, , ,     . 3.2  .

----------

,      .?

----------


## Energizer

.

----------

...
  -

----------

,   ,  ,    ,    ,     ?  ,       (     ).  ...

----------

,       ,    ,      101 (   ,       01)

----------


## .

,  01.   01  " ( ) -  ".    - 09,    14.

----------

,      ,        ,   ,    2   ?

----------



----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> 2   ?


         .         .
         ( / ).

----------

http://www.government.ru/data/news_t...&news_id=18791.
 :
1.              
2.         1966 ..         -    ,      ..... (). 
3.       -  300      150   .    2-    450 .     300 .?

----------

> :


 
+   , , ,   "          "     -       (,  50 .     ,  ,  ,           ,    -  ). 
 ,    -     -       ...

----------


## instrument

,  !  ,       /,    ,  /     ,      3    .       ,     ,   /     .      .

----------

http://www.government.ru/data/news_t...&news_id=18791

 :Smilie:

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ,       ,      1967    .


   .
  ,   .   1952 .   ,     ,    .    50 .      , ,   , -  :         ,       ?

-        (, )      .   .

----------

.
         ( ).

----------


## Energizer

*instrument*,  ,      ,      ,  ,                 .     3600          .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> 


      (  ,    )...  :Smilie:

----------

!!!      .        ?   :
  -  4-  15 , 
  -                  ,
   ?     ,
 ,         ,    ,     .

----------


## .



----------

,  ,    ,   , ,  .  :yes:

----------


## Sola

,    (    )?

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

,        ( ).

 ,  ,   '             ""        .   .  -    ,        .

----------

> ,    (    )?


    - .   .
 ,     ()   -  "    ",    (  ).




> ,        ( ).


. 309 : ",  **    -  ,    ".

 ,             (       ).
       ,      ,        ,         (    ).

 . 305  (" -   :                 ")   -   ,   ,     (     ) -     " ".

----------


## dana

SOS!     ,       ,   \             .   ,   ?   :Wow:

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> " ".


 ,     ""    '  ',     ,      (    ).  :Smilie:  

*dana*,  SOS  "",    - !      ? (,     ...  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## dana

, ,  ,       ,     .      ,     .        ...
, -    :
"           ,        ,       .               23.06.04  08-03/08-12/14785.

,          ,           13.08.04  86/-3-04/430. ,     ,       ,          (. 11 . 47).         .           ,     ,       .      :          ?

, ,   .  2  227      ,       . ,        ,  ,    ."

 -    ...

----------


## .

,    ,     . ,    ,     .
 ,      ?      ,  ?  ,       ,     .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> 2  227


    ,  '  -.      "  " (  !),         .       ,   .     "  ",        ,    , ,   ( ).

       ,     ,  ""   !

----------


## Oda

!
   .         ,       ,   ,      .  (   ),           .   ,  ,    .  1  2006.   (   )  ,    ,     ,      ,   ,    ,  .   ,    ,        .         ,  ,    ?    , .
 .

----------


## Agripinna

.  , ,  ,        .  ?               ,       ?    !!!!

----------


## .

- - . - -              .    .

----------


## Agripinna

!
1.     -  !        ?    ?
2.     -        -  - ? ,       ?

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> 


        ,            ,    ? (      )

-     .       (   ),    ,   ,   .     !!!

P.S.        .     .

----------


## Agripinna

,    !!!  ,  ,    ,      . .    -    .          .
         ???

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

*Agripinna*,
    P.S.         .      /     75 .

----------


## le_k

- " "  10-         ,     5-10    ""  20 .     -           22.04.2003. ,     8-10 .?!
        -    ,  ,                   ...       ?

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> - " "  10-


         .    ,      / (   - ).  ,        ()  /  10          (  ,    )   ,   ,    , ,   , .

----------


## Catgord

4 ,  ,    ?

----------

> 4 ,  ,    ?


     2002.   .       .....

----------

,     (   )  ?         ,    .

----------

> ,     (   )  ?         ,    .


         .

----------

? .

----------

,              ..     . , ,    . !

----------

! 

    -       (  .)      1, 2     ,     ( )?
   ,         ?     .
   !

Special for   -  (  ,    ..,  -). ,  ,   , ,  ,   .



.______	

     	 ______,       _____,  ______,    "",  ______,    "",     .

     	1.    _____      -    .

	2.   -  ,   _____   ______.

 	3.       .

	4.    - .

     	5.    -  _____ . 

	6.    .

	6.1.    :
	6.1.1.  ,  ,       .
	6.1.2.        .
	6.1.3. ,    ,   .
	6.1.4.    ,        .
	6.2.    : 
	6.2.1.     ,         ;              .
	6.2.2.      ,             ,      .
	6.2.3.      ( ,  , , , ,  , ,    , ).
	6.2.4.       ,    .
	6.2.5.      ,     ,   ,  .
	6.2.6.      ;       ,     , ,   ,     ,  ,    ,    ;    ,  ,   ( )  ,   ;   .
	6.2.7.      ,  , ,   ,     ,   .
	6.2.8.     ,             .
	6.2.9.        . 
	6.2.10.      -    ,      - .
	6.2.11.            ,       - .
	6.2.12.   -        ;      .
	6.2.13.        ,     .
	6.2.14.      ,        .    , ,       .        .
	6.2.15.       .
	6.2.16.     ,     ,     ,    ,  .
	6.2.17.     ,        .
	6.2.18.     .
	6.2.19.                2     .

	7.    .
	7.1.   :
	7.1.1.       .
	7.1.2.         ,    ,   .
	7.2.  : 
	7.2.1.   ,       .
	7.2.2.            .
	7.2.3.       ,               . 

	8.           .          .

	9.  :
	9.1.   ,    ____% (_____ )       ,    720 ( ) .
	9.2.        ____% ( ).
	9.3.       : 
	9.3.1.     20  ;
	9.3.2.      -   5         .

	10.      28       ____  .

	11.   .

	11.1.         .
	11.2.       (  .6,   .7  ),                  .
	11.3.                .
	11.4.        ,             2    .
	11.5.               -   .
	11.6.       ,     (     - )       .
	11.7.           ,   .
	11.8.   14                ,            .

	12.               .     ,    ,        .


------------------------




.______	

	     ,    ______ ,  ______,  ______,    "",  _____________________________________________________,    "",     .

	1. ,   -    ,          ()    , -    ,    ,          ,      :
	)       , ,              ;
	)      ,       ;
	)  ,       -           ;
	)   ,            .
	2.  :
	)   ,            ;
	)             ,  ,     ,    , , ,  (),     ;
	)       .
	3.   ,   ,   ,          ,          .
	4.      ,       .
	5.              .
	6.      ,      ,   -  . 
	7.    , ,          ,     .
------------------

-

._____	

	, ,     ,   _____ ,  - ______   - :

1.	   1 (  ___   .)   ____ . ___ . ( ).
2.	      ___ . ___ . ( ).
3.	    :

 -     ____ . ____ . ( ).

4.	:  ____ -  1 .,  ____ - 1 .,  _______ 2 . 
  4 () .

----------


## .

**,   **       . 
     ,         .       1    :Frown: 
 ,        .

----------

.,              ,     ..    ?   ?    ?

----------

**,   ,  . ,   ...

----------

-.      .    ,    ( )    .

----------

> ? .


    (    ,    ),      (.6),

----------

, ,    ..          .,    .     :      ?     ?

----------

, ..    ,  ?        ..    -             .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

-       ** .   ,  ,   ,      .
   ,  .     .

   - - ,     .

----------

, !

----------


## Z

.     -         .   -     3    ,  -  ,      - .       2     .   2   2     , 1-.-.    2   1     ,    ,    ,        .  -,        ,  -   .

----------


## .

*Z*,   :Wow:    -       :Big Grin:     <img src="http://www.animac.ru/smiles/fool/vis.gif">

----------


## Z

"" ,      ,     , " ".   !

----------

?  *Za*   ,   , ,  .   ,   .  , ""     ...

----------


## kroket

.   ,  .  .      :        .  . .9  :                   360 .    40-   160   . :                .  -   ?         .   .

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

/, , .        ,      .    .   .

----------


## kroket

/     2-   .          .                  ..   .

----------


## Z

,     ? ,          .    ,     -  .

----------


## kroket

,              .             (  ).             ,           ..    %  .

----------


## oska

.   .
  -         . 
           (..  2 ).
     2  ()
        -.
      -.  .
 -    4      .
** 
     -,          -            ,        ?
** 
       01.01.2006,           (..      )      ,   ,     ?
** 
       , , .       ,         ?

_  -      ,      ..    ,       ,       ()  ._  :yes:

----------

> (..  2 ).      2  ()


   (.  .   )    ?




> 


http://nalog.consultant.ru/doc49039.html
         ,     (.     19  2004  N 97)
<...>
III.        -  ,    .
13.  ,      ( ..   () ),  ,     ( -   - ),          **   ,     ( ),  30-      .


 .   ,  -     .


 (. .) - :
http://www.fss.ru/ru/fund/for_enterp.../48/9505.shtml
"              ..." (.     23.03.2004 N 27)
<...>
I.  
4.       (   ) ** .

----------


## oska

**,    !



> (.  .   )    ?


     !         .

                   -?          ?            ,    ? 

**   ,        "0",      .        ,         ,   -     .

----------

> -


     .   ,        .



> 


 .  ,        .

           -  ,             ,      (..  ,      ,  )

----------


## kroket

: 2-,3-,4-?

----------


## Andyko

2 -   ,   ;
3 -   ,   ;
4 -     ;

----------


## kroket

Andyko!    .

----------

.     6%   .        ..      ????

----------


## .

:Embarrassment:       .
   .

----------


## okel

?
  ,     ,          ,       - ,          ?    ,          2-  (. )?  .

----------


## 777

*okel*,     ?  :Frown:

----------


## OlgaOz

[QUOTE=oska]                   -?          ?            ,    ? 

[QUOTE=]     .   ,        .

 ,        ,          .          ,         .    .  ""  .

----------


## Lemori

> .    ,      / (   - ).  ,        ()  /  10          (  ,    )   ,   ,    , ,   , .


    .     1 ,         10 .         ,    .          +   .               ,      ,       .

----------


## fob1s

.

   (  - )
1.     .     .     :quest: 
2.  "   "      .    .             . (  )  -    . (   ). 
:     ?    ,  ,            .  .     %  ,  .

 .

----------


## Lemori

> .
> 
>    (  - )
> 1.     .     .    
> 2.  "   "      .    .             . (  )  -    . (   ). 
> :     ?    ,  ,            .  .     %  ,  .
> 
>  .


1.         10-     .  , ,    .       10     ,  30       .  .    , 1  , 1  .
2.  ,   .     .    14,  ,       02.      09.            .

----------


## fob1s

Lemori -   .
1.    .        .        ,       .        .        . ( . ).   ?
2.   ?      .     .        "...  " 



> ,       02


     .

----------


## Andyko

> ?


 



> 


  .

----------


## fob1s

.

    ,   :
      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Lemori

III.   
 11.    
 66.   


                . 
   ,      ,               . 
* (   -  )*       ,      ,  ,         . 
         ,   ,         ,              .           ,   ,     . 
                     ,    . 
                              ,       . 

 -  ,     ,      .     .

----------


## fob1s

> -  ,     ,      .     .


  .

 . 
         . :Embarrassment:  ...

----------

.    . ,   .        .  ,      .              ?  ,     ,       ,     ?

----------


## Olya_J

.
 .
    -,    ?
..        .
      ,      ?

----------


## .

.      .

----------


## Olya_J

,  ,         ?

----------


## stas

> -,    ?


-  :Smilie:

----------


## new77

, ,   ,      () , .
1.     ?
2.          ,     ?

----------


## tolbaz

- 3158 .               .     ,    ?

----------


## .

*tolbaz*,   .       .

----------


## garmonia

-          ?       ,      2005 .     ,   2      ,    .          .

----------


## .

*garmonia*,   .

----------

garmonia, 
6 .  18

----------


## .

.   -   .   ,      .   - .

----------

?    , ,   .   ?      ?!

----------


## .

?

----------


## Rulka

?  !

----------


## VECHERAMI

(     ) :Embarrassment:  ,       ,       ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*VECHERAMI*,     .   ?  ?

----------


## VECHERAMI

.

----------


## .

?     , , ,       ?      ,      ?

----------


## ***

**, , .     .        ,      .    :Dezl:  !!!
      . ?

----------


## .

*****,      http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------


## ***

*.*, ,  !!!  :Wow:

----------


## ****

.           ???

----------


## .

,    .    ?   ?

----------


## ***

,     ?

----------


## .

,    .   -        .

----------


## ***

:              ?

----------


## .

,       ( 10     )   ( 30 ).    ,      .         .

----------


## ***

15-   .
     -13%+-14.%+ 0,2% ?

----------


## .

,    0,2,  .  15  -  ,             ( 125- .22 .4)

----------


## ***

30  31-           30 ?
           ??

----------


## .

(     ),     .     " "  :Wink: .  


> ,       ( 10     )   ( 30 )

----------


## ***

:Smilie:    .

----------


## lapary

()                            2   . ..         .        -    , -        ?   - !

----------


## .

*lapary*,   167-  (..  )       (     ).     . ,        ,          :yes:

----------


## ..

(  )   , ..        .     ,     .      - ?        0,2   1,3.   -4,      ?

----------


## .

> (  )


  ,   . 



> 0,2   1,3


    . ,       ,  ,.       .          ,    .

----------


## ..

.        (0,2)      (1,3),      ,          ( )    ,      ,      (    , ?).       ,  -  ?

----------


## .

*..*, -     -     ,      . 



> ,  -


 .

----------


## ..

.   :          ,     ,     ,      -  (   ,     8)
  :     5000,  2500  .  1,3,     7500

----------


## .

-,         . 
   ?   


> -   **  -     ,      .


      -  0,2%.

----------


## lapary

> 


     2 . ?



> ,


     . ,   .    -      ,  ?    1 .           2 .       ? :Hmm:  
  ,         ,             .

----------


## .

> 2 .


     ?   . ,   ,     ?
*lapary*,  ,     ?  ?        ?
    ,              .
  ,    ,   .     .

----------

> -     ,      .


,    :



> 9.        ,                 .


 *..* 


> 


  :



> 10.      -  ,  ,            ,  ** ,       .          .


. "        ":
http://www.fss.ru/ru/legal_informati...90/12000.shtml




> ( )


      ?
  -      ?  ,       .

----------


## .

,  ,    :Frown:     ,        -,          :Wink:

----------

> -,


        )))

----------

> 167-  (..  )       (     ).     . ,        ,


 ,   167-   .
.24:



> 2. (...)            **,    20-  ,   , **  (...)
> _[167-, .23 .1.      .]_ **        ,       . (...)
> 6.   ** **    30  ,      (...)


..   ,  ,        ,   ,    -   ...   ,   ,    ,     .              ("   " -   ).

----------


## ..

,     .      ,     ,    ,  ,    -           .     (  ,   ...).        ,       .      ,      ?

----------

> ,      ?


  !  - !
   -     ,     .           "  " (         ),     - "  ".    ,   ,      ,         ,     .
(.     # 169 -   ,        ;            .)

http://www.fss.ru/ru/fund/activity/a...108/9413.shtml  -      10.01.2006  8 "       "      ( )   ==>    . .




> 


      ,    ,     (      ) - ,     ""        (      ).

----------


## ..

> -,         .


 ..         


> -13%+-14.%+ 0,2%


. ..  , ,   . ..   , ,   :Frown:  ,   ,      :Smilie: . 
   :        29.01.2007,       20.02.2007.                    0,2. :       10 ,     ,   ,   0,2,  ?   ()     -  (    ,   )?   -?

----------


## .

?    ?

----------


## ..

,   .

----------


## .

,   ,        .  ,  ,     , .      ,    .
   ,         10 ,        .

----------


## ..

,  .
,        , ,  .    ,     -  :Smilie:

----------


## lapary

> ?


 - ,  -   ,   -    



> ?  ?


,  .



> 


..         ? ,   ,   -       ?   ,   ,       ,           ...  :Embarrassment: 




> ,   .     .


       ( ).          ,      ?..

----------


## .

> 


 .      ,         ?

----------


## lapary

. .
     .      ,          ,     (,      ).  ,    ,  ,      ?

----------


## .

- .  -     .            .

----------


## stas

> .


. -80-4.

----------


## .

,       :yes:

----------


## Cooler

> . -80-4.


 ,    :                      ,           . ? ,    ** !  :Wow: 

-, , "'  i ',     ?"   :yes:

----------


## lapary

-       .   "     " -      .

----------


## ..

.  ,  :   2,9 %            ?  :Smilie:  P.S.     :Smilie:       , .

----------


## Cooler

> 2,9 %            ?


    -     **.



> , .


 .    **    .

P.S.         :    . , *..*...

----------


## ..

,   ,         :Smilie:        , .
   .

----------


## Windshare

.     .          .         /.

----------


## .

> .


 .    /, ?



> 


   -   1100 .    -    .

----------


## Windshare

/   0.1  ,    50 ,   ,    .    100 + 50   ,        50 ,   100 .     .      .

----------

> -          ?       ,      2005 .     ,   2      ,    .          .





> *garmonia*,   .


, ,   ?     .                .   ? :

                          .. (  ..)

  13  01.06.2004        1  01.06.2004.

  14  21.05.2007     .77 .3     2  21.05.2007.

----------


## .

:Frown:

----------

:Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> , ,     - http://www.regpalata.orenburg.ru/index.html


 ...  ,         2004      :Wow:  ,  !  :Super:  
 !       ? ,,     !   :yes:            2006- ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.  2004      ,   6  2006. - .   ?   :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> ?


!     !  :yes:   -  !  :Wow:

----------


## zlobNYZopux

-     -     ?
       ?
    .

----------


## Larik

.   . ,          .       .

----------


## Glissando

> .   .


     ()  ..

----------


## Larik

.

----------


## Glissando

> .


 .  ...  .  -   ...

----------


## .

*Glissando*,     .          .       .

----------


## Glissando

:Smilie:     !  :Wow:  . . .

----------


## zlobNYZopux

.           .
    .      .

    ?      .

----------


## .

> 


       -   . ,   . 303     


> -   :
> ** ;


 6  2006.     ,    


> -   :
>        ;... 
>  -  , ** ,                   (   ).


            .

----------


## zlobNYZopux



----------

,6%

   ,      

:        (  )        ?

----------


## .

> 


 



> ?


  ?        :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,      ?    ?  ,     . . 
> 
>   ?


  ,   ,  ,    ,   ...     !    ,  !
  !

----------


## Cheating

,        ,     ?      ,  ?  ,  ,      :Frown:

----------


## .

> 


 -      **      .

----------


## Cheating

,   !  ,   .     ?

----------

> ?


.

----------


## _

.           .
   .    (),    ,       10    30  ?     .,   .     
      ??

----------


## Larik

.

----------


## .

.      .      .

----------


## -

,     ,     ,             ,         10-          . 
            .

----------


## .

,

----------


## -

> ,


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

,    ...
  -    .         , ..    . 
1.    , ,                ?  
2.   - ?
 .

----------


## .

.           ,      .      .

----------

,    .:         ,            ,         ,    . ?

----------


## .

.

----------

> *2.  13%*
>     1          . 2-       200_ ,       (+   /).


      /?

----------


## .

,    .   ,  2-   .

----------

:Smilie:        .
    !

----------

!   ,    ()  . ,   .    .      . ,    ,  ???

----------


## GH

> 


,        ..  :http://www/delo-press.ru   (     ).       , , ,       --     ...

----------


## _3

.
, ,        - (). .  .   ?        .

----------

, -,   ,  - ,          ,     -           ,    -      ?

----------


## .

.

----------

Cheating,           . (. 309 ). 

         ,      (. 66 ).  ,  ,             . ,       ,              .         ,       (  . 303 ). 

       6  2006

----------

! 
 .       .  ,  .   ,   .   ,    ,     ..        ,        . :                 .    ,    ,   ?

----------


## .

> ,    ,     ..


  .    !

----------

!

----------

.  - ().    ,      .     -   - .     ?

----------


## Pest

.
    .
       0,2%    .          ,         . 
1     .         ,  0,2%  
2            6 ?

            .

----------


## .

1.   .          :Smilie: 
2.  .     .

----------


## Pest

..       .          12 ?      ?

----------


## .

> ,      ,        ,          ,   ,     ,           ,  ,          .


 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=157833

----------


## Fedelta

,    ,   10       ?  ?

----------


## .

5    10.    .

----------

> 5    10.    .


  ..   02     22

----------


## Fedelta

-    ...  :Frown:

----------


## Pest

.      ?      16  08        03.11.03  01.03.07    ?

----------


## .

Pest,      FAQ  ,     :Frown:  
   ,      6 ,

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,         , -   ,  ????

----------


## .



----------


## Jintay

.  .     :         3 ,        ?     ,  , ,   .            ,   ?       :Smilie:

----------

> 3 ,        ?





> ,  , ,


 


> ,   ?


    ,     ?

----------


## Glissando

> ,   ?


,  .         :Wow:

----------


## .

*Jintay*,    ,     ,         :Wink:

----------


## ..

*Jintay*,   ,    .      ,   ,     ,        .
     ,       ,           3    :Smilie: .

----------


## Jintay

> *Jintay*,   ,    .      ,   ,     ,        .
>      ,       ,           3   .


    )))  :              ?    ,          )    ,     )))

----------


## .

*Jintay*,      .            ,     ,    .

----------


## Jintay

?    ?       ?          ,       ?    ?   :Smilie:

----------


## .

,     .
       .

----------


## tit

-       -     .     ...           , ,       (     ).  ,    ,       ( ),    ,  !
,  ,   ,  .  ,      .   5       - ,      4-  ( ,   - !).

----------


## .

*tit*,   -   .     -  .

----------


## tit

> tit,   -   .     -  .


   .  -       .         ,     .       (       ""),  ,        -              . , .         -,       .     ,              .         (     ).

----------


## .

> .


       . 



> (       ""),  ,        -              .


       .       . 



> ,              .


    ? 
  ,   .        -  ,   (  )  ..



> (     ).


 ,      ,        
:   -           :Wink:

----------


## tit

.      ,   ,       - ,  -     .
  ""    -   , ,   ,   (, ,       - )   :Wink: .

----------


## .

:Wink:     ,      .
    ()    - , , ...

----------


## tit

-  ,      . ,      -    !  ,       .  ,    ,       ...

----------


## .

?        :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> ?


...  ... ....  :yes:

----------


## :)

,    !!!

----------

> .
> 
>     ,   :
>       ?


     -         ,    ?
   ,        : " -" ,     ...    .  , .,    .  ,     ?

----------

.   .

----------


## GH

> 




   -    ?

----------

, ! ,     ! ,  ,     ,      .      ,      .            ?

----------


## .

.
  .    .       ,  .

----------

!    :   -    -  ? .

----------


## .

.

----------

!       1-. ,   - ?

----------

http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/1ndfl.htm

----------

> http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/1ndfl.htm


 !

----------

.  2          .    ()?

----------


## .

,  26

----------


## +dekor

> !        (  ).
>            .
> 
> ,            ,        ,    ( - )    .


   ()  ,    ,         ""

----------

*+dekor*,      ,           .

----------


## +dekor

,  !

----------

, .

     4  2008 .    .    .      -     ?
 ,        ?      .         ?

.

----------


## .

.

----------


## tit

(  ).      .

----------

> (  ).      .


..        ?
      .

----------

.  ,  .

----------


## .

.        :Wink:

----------

> .


 !

----------

.
  ,  2005 -  ,      .  : ,    ( , ,  ),  ( +   ).     ,  .
:
1.   .  ,     )
2.  13% - ,           - 4330   .
3.  (    )  . -  , 14%   / .         7274   (  14%  4330   = 606,2*12 = 7274,4  ),   150  (((
4. . -         1,   0,2%  /. ,             (  ). : 4330*0,002=8,66  ,     ,  8,66*2=17,32 - ????
5. . .  ?     ?
6. .    -   ,     , ???

+ ,       (, , ),    .

   2!!!     . ,  !
 ( -         5 ):
1.  -  -          !        500  +   !
2. ,         7274.   (,    ,     . ).         -  .
3.  13%.      500,    .
,   ..  !!!

       ,          .  ,     -,     .

----------


## LegO NSK

4.  .
5.   ,     ..

----------


## LegO NSK

> . ,  !


     .        ,     .

----------

,     " "  . :     ,       , ?  ,    -      (), ?
        ( )   ,  ,      ,           ,          .
?  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ( )   ,  ,      ,           ,


  -        ,     .



> " "  .


,     ,    .

----------


## chel369

! ,  -  . .     4 . -, .    5 ,  ,    ,   .    ,   ? .       . .    .

----------


## Je@nne

, ,   . 
  (  6%,    ),         3 (  4)   , ..        .    :
1.        -        (   )          ,         ?
2.       ,            ,    ?

----------


## .

*chel369*,  ,  4      ? . , ,       :Frown: 



> (   )


         .     



> ,            ,    ?


  .

----------


## Je@nne

> *chel369*
>          .


  ,         (   ) -   :      ,        ?      ,       ?
   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## .



----------


## Je@nne

,

----------


## dimka2009

!
  ,       2006.     .   15 ,          ,               (        ..         .   ).       .   2009.      ,     ,      ,         .   -  ,  -      . , ,               ?  ,            (       )     (  ),     ?          ,     (      ).             ?     ,            ,     .         2006                  (                ),        ?

----------


## .

*dimka2009*,

----------


## dimka2009

.
 ,       . 
        . 
1.        :
    2009.-8300 
-13%-1079    ,        .   .. .
-14%-1162    .    ( ),     (    )  .      .
.- 0.4%(  )-33    .     ,       .
  ?

2.             .        .          *6?     ,           ?         ?          ?
3.            ?
   )

----------


## buza

> *3.  (    )  .*
>      2005    :
>   1967 ..    
> 10%       ( 18210202010061000160)
>  4%       ( 18210202020061000160)


 2009    ?        8%  6%.  ?

----------

*buza*,   8%  6%

----------


## buza

** ,   ,    :Smilie:

----------

?  .  1  ( )  2009   .  2009      ,     .           ( ),      ,   ,      ,  ,        .  ,  .
 :              .     ,   ,   ,     ,         ?   -  ,      -   ?      ,        1    ? 
           ?
        --   -      (   2 :  2  2      -  ,    )               ,     2       .   :              14 ,    ?

----------


## .

> ( )


         ? 



> 


    ?



> ?


  .



> 


 ?



> :             14


     ? -        .

----------

1. ,       ,    -          ,       .
2.    ,    ,     .
3.        .     ,  ,  --...
     ?

----------

2 :     , ,   ( ).

----------


## .

** ,  ,           ?    ,  ,   .
       , ,  ,     .    :Frown: 
      .        :Frown:

----------

,      6% .
      ,             .
   .

----------


## .

.
  6%  ,   ... 6%

----------


## Alyce

, !
    -    ?
 ,       ?        ?
   40     34 -        ?     ?

----------


## Ego



----------


## kurdik

,           ?    ?

----------


## Feminka

......  30 ,   10

----------


## kurdik

.

----------


## mak86

,      .   
           /:
- 13%
- 8%   6%  
-,     
???

----------


## mak86

.     .
 2008        .    2009      (          )
          .       , 2008  2009?

----------


## .



----------


## GoldenRay

> .     .
>           .       , 2008  2009?


 .      ,

----------

*GoldenRay*,       ,

----------


## .



----------


## GoldenRay

133 :
   , **      ( ),        .

,         10 (   5    ). ?

----------

?
  ?
-     ?

----------


## mak86

> 


*.* ,             26%?

----------



----------


## mak86

**

----------


## GoldenRay

> ?
>   ?
> -     ?

----------


## GoldenRay

> 133 :
>    , **      ( ),        .
> 
> ,         10 (   5    ). ?


,    ... :Redface:

----------



----------


## GoldenRay

:Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## RUS_

> . 
> 1.        :
>     2009.-8300 
> -13%-1079    ,        .   .. .
> -14%-1162    .    ( ),     (    )  .      .
> .- 0.4%(  )-33    .     ,       .
>   ?
> 
> 2.             .        .          *6?     ,           ?         ?          ?
> ...


  ::nyear::  ::nyear::  ::nyear:: ?

  :    ()     .

    , ?

----------


## Feminka

> ()     .


.

----------


## efreytor

.?

----------


## .

*RUS_*,         ,     ,             ?         ?
     ,             .

----------


## efreytor

> 


           ...        ....   ..))

----------


## RUS_

> *RUS_*,         ,     ,             ?         ?
>      ,             .


,..,    .
 ,    (),      12  40   ,  :  ,
	  ,
	-,
	  ,
	,
     ,       ?    ?

----------

,   -     .          ,    :
1)"    "" "-  "    .. "?
2)"   , "-  "     .."   ,    ..       (   ).      .      ?
3) "     ""-  "      .." 
4)   ""  ?  ..?    ..?
       , , ( );      ?
, , ,   ,   ,   :Frown:     .

----------


## .

1.     ,    -   ?
2.   .   
       ,

----------

> 1.     ,    -   ?
> 2.   .   
>        ,



       .  :     ?  ?

 ,     ,    (  ,  )?   (),   100 ,         , ,   5000 .      ?   ?

----------

> 1.     ,    -   ?


    :
"   :
-   ,        ,       , ;                 ."    (  2    ,      ..)

----------


## .

> ,     ,    (  ,  )


  ,    . ,          .    , -   4 .
    ,        .   ,            20   .
    .            .       .



> 


    . ,    ...



> ?  ?

----------


## Helper-2005

> -   :


, ,    ? ()

----------


## Andyko

, ,    ...
*Helper-2005*,  ...    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Helper-2005

> Helper-2005,  ...    ?


    ,       :Embarrassment:        .   ,   .   ,        


> 


 (    :Wink: ) -  - .. ?
 -     :Embarrassment:    .  ,  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

.
  .
 -       .

----------


## Helper-2005

> .
>   .
>  -       .


, !  :Smilie:  ,   !  :Wink: 
..             -   ?

(    ,     ,      :Wink: )

----------


## Andyko

-    ,       .

----------


## Helper-2005

,  FAQ     1-   ,  ,     :Embarrassment: 
    :   -    (   ,      ,     ) -   - ?   :Embarrassment: 
(.   !  :Wink:        ,      ,  !   :Wow: ,  -      :Embarrassment: )

----------


## Helper-2005

> ,      ,  ! ,


  ,     ,    -      :Embarrassment:   :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

> -


       ...        ...



> -    (   ,      ,     ) -   - ?


   ...           ,         ...     ...

----------

> ,     ,    -


, !        , , .      ,           ,            ,      ,   :Wink: 

     , ,   ,          ....

----------


## Helper-2005

> ...


      ,     :Smilie:   -     :Smilie: 
  - ,      10    .        :Wink: 
   ,   ,      :Wink: 
..        :",   !    ..."      ,      ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Helper-2005

> 


           ?    ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


 ....            /.....
      ...    ()...          ....   130   ..

----------


## Helper-2005

> /.....


 /     :Smilie:      (  )   -    - ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> /         (  )   -    - ?


 
       (,   ..)

----------


## Helper-2005

*.*, !  :Smilie: 



> ...    ()...          ....   130   ..


..  -  ,    ?  ,  ?    130   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Helper-2005

:Smilie: 
, ,  2     ,     ?    -     - ?

----------


## .

> ..  -  ,    ?  ,  ?    130   ?


  :Frown:        .    - ,  -     



> ?    -    - ?


   -

----------


## Helper-2005

> -


   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,

----------


## Helper-2005

> ,


  -   , ?
-      (   ,    ..)
-  
-     ( ,     )
-    
- 
-  
  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ?


    :
- 
- 
--   
--  

     2

----------


## Helper-2005

*.*, ,   :Smilie:

----------

> /         (  )   -    - ?


            .   . -     .

----------


## Helper-2005

> .   .


  :Smilie:

----------


## pavas

?

----------


## Ego

http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/sprmenu.htm
   "  "

----------


## Je@nne

.       4330.    .    /, ,    .    ,       /   . ..   ,      /?   . 
  ,     ,      .     - 4330 .

----------


## Ego

> ,       /   .


          ?



> ,


      ?

----------


## Je@nne

.           .      ,     ,        /   - ..   .
         .      ,   .

----------


## Ego

> /   - ..   .


   ,      -  ?
     ?       ?



> ,   .


,

----------


## Je@nne

- .    ,  4  (0,5 )    5-  .       : 
     :
1.    1750,00     .
2. ...
3. . ...
4.  /      (   ) 2800     .

   - /    ?   - .   ?
  .   ,  /  150 .  ,     - .       .
  -?    -  ?

----------

, -,  .  - ,    (1 , ).      (   . ).         .      , 
1.    ,        (      ,   - ,  - ,       )
2.  ,             ?

----------


## Glissando

> , -,


  .
   . 5.27  .  "       "  (  5000 ,    -      )...

----------


## .

*Je@nne*,     ,  .    0,5      2165 . (4330 / 2).   -   2165 . .

----------


## Ksu78

18.06.09      ?    ?

----------


## Andyko

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._

----------


## Fedelta

., ,  -      (,  )  ?

----------


## Glissando

> ., ,  -      (,  )  ?


.

----------


## Fedelta



----------


## AEA 81

-  ,    1 ,       ,??    ,??    ,   :    ,   (,   )      .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ego

> 


  10     



> 


  30 



> ,


  ,

----------


## AEA 81

??  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

?

----------


## Inessa

..        ,      ?  ?

----------


## Feminka

> ?  ?

----------


## kotenokn

> ,    . .   ,            20   .


 ,       ,    ,  3 .    ,     ,   ,    "".    ..  ,                ()? ,

----------


## kotenokn

,   .    .        :Embarrassment:

----------


## IRISOCHKAS

,     :
  .    .     .       .          ,  .    ,      - 1 (..  ).      ? -    ?     ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

.......  ,     ,          ,     ?

      ...  ,      ,        -,      ?

----------


## .

> ,     - 1


           ???

----------


## IRISOCHKAS

> ???


)))))))    ,

----------


## efreytor

> ))))))    ,


                   ?... ...   ..

----------


## .

> )    ,


 ,      -    .    / ?     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## IRISOCHKAS

(  ). . -  ,  .    -     . :Smilie:  ,   .

----------


## 2zemka

, :
    1   (  ),     ,              ?     ( )  ?  - 13%? - ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ?


 , .        
     .       
     ,        .

----------


## 2zemka

*.*, ! 
   :           ( , /         ),      ?
         ? 
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

> , /


   " "?    ,          .      4 ,    1/2

----------


## 2zemka

*.*,          :  ,   .       ...

----------


## .

,  -.  , .

----------


## 2zemka

-   ,  - 13%     ?
,       ,        .

----------

> , .        
>      .       
>      ,        .


       .

----------


## 2zemka

,    -  (   ,       (       2-3 )),           14%    ,      ( ,    ),     13% .
      . ?

----------

, !   - ,      (  )         ( 10 -)           . 
1.       (   ?)
2.     ? 
3.     -  ,     ,   ?

----------


## .

> .

----------

> 


 ,       ,  ! , ,  . -!

----------

, !   107    ,    4,      ?

----------

,        . ,   ..   4330 .,          !   ?

----------


## kt

> 


 **       ,  
   23.03.2004 N 27 
 10   :
      ,     ,          :
1.          ;
2.        ;
3. ** ;
-        ,                      ( - - ).

----------


## kotenokn

,       ..      ,      1       .  ,      ""???

----------


## avtor

.      -     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


  ?

----------

> , !   107    ,    4,      ?


,   10,     .     4 
 .

----------

> ,        . ,   ..   4330 .,          !   ?


    ,     .   (    )   () ,     -  3-     ,      ,       .   !

----------

> .      -     ?


, ,        . ,  ,    . ,    .
  .  - ,      .

----------

> , ,        . ,  ,    . ,    .
>   .  - ,      .


        ?

----------


## kotenokn

5 ...

----------


## Andyko

> ?


      ,    ,        , ?

----------


## clerr

!       ( ).  .  :    ?     .    .     -  .

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## clerr

.   1 -    .       .    ,     2006       .   .    450     .     .      ,     .   ,     !!!   :Frown:

----------


## .

> 1 -    .


      ?

----------


## clerr

:Frown:          ,       :Frown:      ,              .                :Wink:

----------


## .

,      ?   :Frown:

----------


## Je@nne

. , ,    .    01  2009        .  31.12.2009.       .             ?  16   .   ,,         16  .  11 .     ( ) -  ,   , .  ..    11.11, ,      11.11.         .   11.11   / (     )?

----------


## Je@nne

,           .       2-,3-,5- /,  6- ()    .  6-,8-,9-    11-           .    3   .   ?

----------


## pyato4ok

. 2005 .   2  (  )         ,         .     .          .    , .   ,           65.    .        .       -  ?             .

----------


## Feminka

> .


,   



> 2


    , ?    .

----------


## .

...    2-  ,     ,    ???

----------


## Feminka

-     ........

----------


## pyato4ok

3    1

----------


## pyato4ok

.        .

----------


## .

,   - ,     ?

----------


## pyato4ok

> ,   - ,     ?

----------

> ,   (6%)      ,,  .       ,   ?          (      )     .    ?      ?


   .     ,  .  .          1       ,     400    .       .          -  ,    (   ) . , ,   ,         ,      .          ,    2009 ?

----------

> ,  -.  , .


    ,     :    .    ,   ,  1       ,       , . 1   ,    400   .       ,    ,     ,      1    4 ,   400 ?         .     ?        .      .

----------


## .

**,     ,    400    .          .

----------

> **,     ,    400    .          .


,   ,      400 . ,       .     ,      18 000 ,       .     .  -    ?

----------


## .

**, ,        .       ,    .     ,    .
    ?   :Wink:  
:      400   .        . ,          :Frown:

----------


## LegO NSK

> 1       ,     400    .


.



> .


.      .



> ,    2009 ?


  2000 .   .



> , ,   ,         ,      .


    ? ,       ,      ?

----------


## .

**,   .

----------


## ˸ .

!
    -,        . (  ).
    ().    ,  ,   ,    ,  ,     ,      .
,   ?     2000 ?
    ,       ?

----------


## lenchicos

,    (  ),    .
, ,     -   ,       ( ).      ,   -     ?...
,  :
  4330

  (4330-13%-14%-0,2)?

----------


## lenchicos

-  -.    -13% -  .   -        ?      ?

,    .       .      -    , ,   ,      . :Frown:

----------


## LegO NSK

> , ,     -   ,       ( ).


   ,  .

----------

-. ,  5000.    13%= 4350  .   ,    ?       ?

----------


## stas



----------

"    14%  . 22  . 33 167-.
     2005    :
  1967 ..    
10%       ( 18210202010061000160)
 4%       ( 18210202020061000160)
  1966 ..    
14%        ( 18210202010061000160)" -   .


      1967 ..    2010 ?       ,    ?

----------


## EugeneD

8  6

----------

,          .
  ,   50% - "          50        ".
(    ,             ;     ) -  .

:  2010           ,        ?

----------


## .



----------


## Cyrax

, ,   ( 1000 .  )        ?
   () -     31  ?

   .   136 ,     ,   ,           .
)  ,           ?
)              ,      ?

----------


## .

> 


 .    1000?      



> () -     31  ?


 .       ,   



> )  ,           ?


 



> ,      ?


              ,

----------


## Cyrax

> .    1000?


 ,      ,  ,      ,      (   ) ?

       (14%+6.0%+1.1%+2%) * 4330 . = 23.1%*4330 . = *1000 . 23 .*,
   , , , 24000 .  .,   23.1%*24000 . = *5544 .*

  ?

----------


## Cyrax

.
_     24  2009 . N 212- "       ,     ,           "_,



> * 5.  * 
> 1.     ,            ,   :
> 1) ,       :
> ) ;
> )  ;
> )  ,    ;
> 
> 2)  , , ,    ( -   ,  ),             .





> * 8.         ,  * 
> 1.         ,    ""  ""  1  1  5   ,    ,   1  7   ,  ,   ,    9   .





> * 13.  * 
> 1.    -      2     ,                              ,    .
> 
> 2.         ,       ,     ,         ,   2  12   ,   12 .





> * 14.   ,    ,  * 
> 1.   ,    2  1  5   ,                ,      .





> * 15.  ,         ,  * 
> 1.         ,    1  1  5    (    -   ),      .


..       (.1  14),           (12002 . 76 .  ).
     ,       .2 .1  5 (   .1 .1  5)         ,        ( 15).
    .

----------


## .

> ?


 



> .


  .        -             ,         .

----------


## Cyrax

> .       -             ,         .


      ,   ,     ,    .     "" -,  ,   ,  -  .

----------


## Cyrax

> (14%+6.0%+1.1%+2%) * 4330 . = 23.1%*4330 . = 1000 . 23 .,


-        .       12002 . 76 .
    ( .1  1  .1  57 -212),     :
((14%+6.0%)+*2,9%*+1.1%+2%) * 4330 . * 12  = *26%**4330 . * 12  = *13509 . 60 .*

  ?

----------


## .

*Cyrax*,            .            .       ,    .    -  ,       ,     .   . 
        .        .14  212-
          ,           .

----------


## Cyrax

:



> -      2     ,          ...


 .




> .14  212-


   14 -212         ...




> ,


    ,     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

5.   
1.     ,            ,   :
1) ,       :
) ;
)  ;
)  ,    ;
2)  , , ,    ( -   ,        ),             .
2.             ,    .
*3.            ,    1            ,         .*

   ?

----------


## .

*Cyrax*,        , ,      .   ,    ""      .      .

----------


## Cyrax

> ?


  ,      ,    ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> ,    ""      .


  5-         ?
    ,    -212   ?




> , , , 24000 .  .,   23.1%*24000 . = 5544 .


   :
*26%**24000 . = 6240 .

----------


## .

.



> ,    -212   ?


     5 ?     212-  ?
    ,    5      ,     .        212-

----------


## Cyrax

> .


 - .  ...
  ,  ,  ,   ,    -,    .   -  ?




> 212-


    (  )    ?

----------


## .

.   8  9    ,      .    .       ,       .  -     




> (  )    ?


 .      212-

----------


## Cyrax

> -


   ,   ,   ,     -,    .
 , .    .




> .      212-


, ,  ,        2010 .
1.  (  )
2.  (   )
3.     
4.  (  )
5.    ???
6. ???

----------


## .

> ,   ,     -,    .


   .        .       .          ,      



> , ,  ,        2010 .


      .

----------


## LegO NSK

2)  , , ,    ( -   ,        ),             . 

,    ,       .
! *Cyrax*,  "  "   -,    .
  .1,     "".   ""  " ".  : ( - ).

  24  ()   167- ()     :



> 1) ,    ,...:
> 2)  , , ,   .

----------


## Cyrax

> ! Cyrax,  "  "   -,    .


+5  :yes:

----------


## Cyrax

:

1.                                   .9 .15 -212.
,                    ?
 ,      ?   -125    .

2.  .1 .11 -167     -       (    30      ).
 :   -         (1)   (2)           (1),    (2),        (3) ?

3.  -212,     ,            15   .
       , ,  .4 .22 -125,



> 4.     ,     ,   ,    ()   (  )  ...


     ( )        (    ),                  ?
  -125 -  ...

----------


## .

> ,                    ?


 .    -       .



> -125    .


   .  24    "              ".



> -         (1)   (2)           (1),    (2),        (3) ?


      ,      .      ,   .



> ( )


     .



> -125 -  .


       ,      .

----------


## LegO NSK

1.  23 125-.
2.    -  .

----------


## Cyrax

,   ...

 .24 -125,



> 1.                    ,   ,    .


 "  "  -     ,       15      ?
     " " ?




> ,      .


             ,    ...




> ,   .


      ?
     .         ?




> .


    ?




> ,      .


, .6  226     .   ...




> 2.    -  .


                   ?    2     ( ) ?

----------


## .

> "  "  -     ,       15      ?


        , .. .



> ,    ...


 -       .     ,   .



> ?
>      .         ?


  ,      .



> ?


   . ,                . ..      .     ?



> 


    ,  .       .

----------


## Cyrax

> , .. .


..            ,    ?
           ?




> -       .     ,   .


  .9 .15 -212 ,            ,   .




> ,   .


    ?




> ,      .


,             .      .
 .




> ,   .


     ?




> . ,                . ..      .     ?


,    ,          .
 ,    .         ,        ,    ( )      .            .
  ,  ,     ...

----------


## .

> ..            ,    ?


    ,    .      125- ,     .             125-    .



> .9 .15 -212 ,            ,   .


    ?    ,     ,    ,   .
   28.06.1991 N 1499-1
"      "



> ,             .      .


       ,    .       .



> ?


  ,      ,   .    ,   .



> ,    ,          .


  .          :Wink: 



> ,        ,    ( )      .


 ,         .        :Wink: 
      ,     ,      .  ,        .        :Wink:

----------


## LegO NSK

> .24 -125,
> :
> 1.                    ,    ,    .
>  "  "  -     ,       15      ?


*Cyrax*,        ?  :Frown: 




> 15-  ,    ,            ,     ,        -     .

----------


## Cyrax

> Cyrax,        ?


   .1 .24 -125             .
   ,       .4 .22 -125.   ( )           ( . . ).

 ,  ,       ,                  (    ) ?
    ...

..  :
1.                      .
2.        -              -                   .
  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

:Smilie:

----------


## Cyrax

> .


   ,   9.1 -1499-1,



> :
> ...
>  -  ,     ,      -  ,            ,       ,             ,      30      ;
> ...


         -      .

----------

7.  ,   ,       - .

:       ,      ?

----------


## Lara'S

,       ( )             ?

----------


## Larik

*Lara'S*,    .

----------


## nefi

!

     ,  ,          .     :
-  
- 
- 
-   
-  
-     

                ,      296        .     5    ,   - 400 .  ().           +    . 

            296       ,                ?

  ,       , -     .

----------


## .

. 
    23.03.2004 N 27
(.  26.01.2007)
"            "
(  "                   ,       ", "                      ")
(    16.04.2004 N 5752)

----------


## nefi

*.*,          - _    07.12.2009 N 959
 "          ,   " (  "                -          ", "               ,                 ")_ -      ?         ?

   27      :



> 10.       ,     ,          :
>          ;
>        ;
>     ;
> -        ,                      ( - - ).


   ,    :

     /
    .

    ,      27?

----------


## .

-.      ,       ,      :Embarrassment: 

           ,     .     ,

----------


## nefi

*.*,   !   .

----------


## nefi

,        27,    -  :



> 11.                       , *         .*


    949      . , ,   ,      949,       .... (

----------


## nefi

.
1.        27  2004 . : , , ,  ,  ;   /  .      ,      ,    .   ,  :
-        ?
-        ,   .
-    -  ?
,       -    .
-    ?      ,        ,     ,  .
 :    ,     , ,       .    ,    .    ,  :
-       ,  - ,      ,   - 5  . 

2.    .    ,   ,            10       . -    . 

           .       ,  .
____________________________
  ,  . 2010  -     .  , ,    ,    .      ,     .   ,   ,   ,   .

, ,            ?

----------


## nefi

,     .  .           ,     ,      .  :Smilie:

----------


## lenski

*nefi,*
       ) :Smilie:

----------


## nefi

*lenski*, , , .  .     .  :Smilie:

----------


## lenski

*nefi*, , .  :Wow:

----------


## nefi

/   .  ,  /       .       27.02.2009 .  

, , 6%.

:
1.        ,        ()     1 ?
2.     ? 
     ?  ,     ? ,                 -      ?      ?
3.     ,     :
  101 - 02  09?   -   ?   -   ?  ,     ?

----------


## nefi

> ?


   , 400 ., ,     ,       40 000.
     1 000 .  .

    ,      .

----------


## stas

> 1 000 .  .


 280 .

  -   .


> ,  /       .


     ,      ,  .




> 1.        ,        ()     1 ?


 .


> #  ,                -      ?


  2-,       ,     .

----------


## nefi

> -   .


.



> ,      ,  .


  ,  "     :  15      ".      17 .         .



> 2-,       ,     .


..    2-    ,       ,    , ?

     ?



> 3.     ,     :
> 
>     *   101 - 02  09?
>     *    -   ?
>     *    -   ?
>     *   ,     ?

----------


## stas

> ..    2-    ,       ,    , ?


 , .



> ?


-    ,   :Smilie:

----------


## nefi

*stas*, !

 ,      ,           ?

----------


## .

> ,


    ,     :Smilie: 
     6%  .      .      50%



> *   101 - 02  09?
> *    -   ?
> *    -   ?
> *   ,     ?


  02,  09


   ,     .    -    ,

----------


## nefi

1.


> .      50%


*.*,   !!!   . 3 . 346.21 -  ,    ,   ,    . 



> (   ),    () ,           ,            ,   ,           ,  (   )           ,          .     (   )        50 .


2. 


> 02,  09


       - 09?      -  ?
_______
3.   !     .         ,    :  ,     (    )!!!!  ,             ,   .    ?!  :EEK!:  

  ,    .         ,    .   2008 .     ,       ,      . !

        ,       ,   ,   .   ,                ,   ?

----------


## .

> ,    .


        ?       -   ?     ,      ,   ,                ?  ,      ?



> -  ?


 .  -  ,            .    .



> ,    :  ,     (    )!!


         ?   2010      ?         2009 ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## nefi

> ,      ,   ,                ?


 ,  .  ,   . .  :Embarrassment: 



> ?   2010      ?         2009 ?


 , ?  ,  ,  .     -212 ?          ? 

,    ,      .       -     .   ,     , , -.             ... ,   .

  ,      "."         . *.*,    !!!

----------


## lenski

, ,       ,       ?

----------


## .



----------


## lenski

, ,            1,5 ,      . 35000
    :
1.   61 .
2.  35000*2=70000
3.70000/61=1147,54
4. 1147,54*30,4=34885,22 .34583,34*40%=13833,34?
..     ?
     .        ? ?

----------


## .

*lenski*,            .     ,   .  ,

----------


## lenski

, !!

----------


## nefi

!      , , , . 

*  :* 5 833,33 .
*:* 1 000 + 400=1400,00
* :* (5 833,33 - 1 400)*0,13=4433,33*0,13=*576,33*

   576 .     ,     (576,00)      (576,33)?

----------


## nefi

,         ,   .

----------


## lenski

> ,         ,   .


     ??  ,   ,    ))))      ?     01 04. ,    .

----------


## nefi

> ??


*lenski*,   .   .   ,       .  50 . ,  50    1 .



> ?


400 . -    ,      /     40 000.
1 000 . -     .     .     280 000 .  .

----------

> !      , , , . 
> 
> *  :* 5 833,33 .
> *:* 1 000 + 400=1400,00
> * :* (5 833,33 - 1 400)*0,13=4433,33*0,13=*576,33*
> 
>    576 .     ,     (576,00)      (576,33)?


 .
    ,   (,   ).      ? , ?

----------


## Hausger

,  .   .

nefi,       ?   ,    15   ,   .   -       .

----------


## nefi

> ,   (,   )


  ? ..  ,   , .. 576 ,       /? 

             ,  212-.

----------


## nefi

*Hausger*, /  .      .   .    /     .

            .  :Smilie:     . .. , , 6%, 1  .

----------

> *Hausger*, /  .      .   .    /     .
> 
>             .     . .. , , 6%, 1  .


   ?      ,    15  ,   ?    5 ,    .

----------


## nefi

> ?      ,    15  ,   ?


,      ,   15 .          /  . 4 . 226 : 


> .

----------


## lenski

*Nefi*,
, ,    ?
 ..   28000  .    :
.  (28000-1400)*0,13=3458 () 
28000-3458=24542-   ..  ? 
        .. , 
     28000 ,   ?) 
         ..?
        ,    400    , ..    56000,
(28000-2000)*0,13=3380  ..24620   
   ???

     ))

----------


## .

> 28000-3458=24542-   ..  ?


 .       .



> ..?


 , .
    400

----------


## lenski

*.,* ,  ,  

..      ?
              ? :      ,        ,      ,    , ?
         1,5     ..     (   )   ?

----------


## .

.
     ,

----------


## lenski

*.,*,    ?

         1,5     ..     (   )   ?[/QUOTE]

----------


## .

*lenski*,  -     .

----------

.    ,  .    01.02.10 ,         ,  ?    ?        ?
      .       ?

----------


## .

,     30 .       ?    10  .
      ,     .

----------

,      " "   ,      25-27 ,    ...        ?

----------


## .

,

----------

,       2010      ,      ? ?

----------


## .

.       .
               , ,

----------

, ,   1  2010 .         (1975 ..)       .   ?     15 . 
.

----------


## .

,      - 8%    6%

----------


## EugeneD

8  6

----------

, .   .
1.         ;
2.         .
      10000 .




> (14%+6.0%+1.1%+2%)


..    10000 ?   ,   6%?..  8%  6% - , 1,1%  2% -   .

         2010 .,   :
 - 14% (2011 . - 26%)
 - 0% (2011 . - 2,9%)
 - 0% (2011 . - 2,1%)
 - 0% (2011 . - 3%)

, ,       \ 10000  ( -     :Redface:  ).      13%  .    .

----------


## .

1-2.     .  2010      14% (   8  6,    1966  )        (    )



> ,   6%?


  .     ,  ,         .

----------

.
..      (  ):

: 10000 .
: 10000*14% = 1400 .
: 10000*0% (2010 .) = 0 .
: 10000*0% (2010 .) = 0 .
: 10000*2,9% ( ) = 290 .
: 10000*13% = 1300 .

       ?

----------


## EugeneD

,     !     2,9...   - 0,2%.   -      .

----------


## .

> : 10000*2,9%


     . 2,9% -       ,    2010     .
      ,

----------

,     ,    1000     (  280   )

----------


## .



----------


## Cyrax

_     19  2009 . N 3-5-03/837_,



> ,     ,     ,     ,        ,       .


                   ,       .

   ""  ?   +         ?
  (        )    ,    .           ?

-----
P.S. , ,               ,      ?
   ,   ,   -    .       (  )      (. 3 . 6 -125).     ,    6 -125    ...

----------


## .

*Cyrax*,       .   ,  ,    .

----------


## .

> ,    6 -125    ...


   ,                 :Wink:

----------


## Cyrax

> Cyrax,       .


  .  ,   ,   ,       ,       .
     (   )   ,         ,    ... , .
        .




> ,  ,    .


  ,  "  -   "   , ..       .
,   ,  /            ...




> ,


   .
..   6 -125  ,         -         .

----------


## .

> .


 .   . ,   ,      .     ,       .



> ,  "  -   "


   ,   ?    ?    ,                ?  :Wink: 



> ..   6 -125  ,         -


     . 


> 4.           (   ) ** .


 ,             .

----------


## LegO NSK

> .


  ,      .  :Frown: 
.      .



> ,     ,     ,     ,        ,                  .


          .         ,   ,    .      / ?
  ,           .

----------


## Cyrax

__  (.     07.12.2009  959)



> 1.4.             .


  :Smilie: 
(      )

P.S.   .

----------


## Cyrax

> .


        ?
    ...

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?
>     ...


  ,    .

----------


## .

*LegO NSK*,      :Smilie:

----------

?     .    -      ,    ?    :Smilie:

----------


## .



----------

,  .    ,   ,                ,    ,     ,  ,     ,  ,  ,                 .            ,          ,     ,  ?        .    ,   ,    ,   ,       .  ?
      , ,       ?      \    ...     ,       ...  ,     :Frown: ((
       ,    ,   ...
 .

----------


## .

-  .        .           .

----------

.,          ,   1 ,          20000,            ,       ,    ,         ?

----------


## Oksj

. , ,   ,    .
,  ,  , ..  -      .      ,     ,   .   ?   -   ? 
    ,      ,   ,  ,  ,     .     :
1.  -  . 10 . .  ,  . 30  ,       ,    
2.   14%+0,2+?+??
3.    .      , -  , -  
            ,    :Frown:

----------


## P&M

,   :Embarrassment: 
  ,   
     .,        ,   ( ),              ???    -  ???     ?

----------


## .

> ,  ,  , ..  -      .


  2010   . ,        ,    .
1. 
2.      .    ,         .
3.

----------


## .

*P&M*,    .       ,     2    .

----------


## P&M

> *P&M*,    .       ,     2    .


 :Love:  ., 

  !!!!!!!!! :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------

,      .     ,   2010      (  )?   ?  ,     .     ,    )))

----------


## Piero29

.       ( 6%).   .                    ?    ?  ?
   .

----------

,      .    .  ,   ,   .
   1  2010

  +.
  .
  (     ,   )

 :    +   ,   (  ) .        . 


      ?,      .

      %  , .....    %      ???????????        "  1,5 ",    .

!

----------


## .

**,    ?       ?
*Piero29*,   ,  .
**,

----------

!
    (         ,   ?): 
 2,9 %         ?
 ?

----------


## .

2010

----------

. !

----------


## Cyrax

,       (    )  1 ,        (, )   ?

 ,      ?

----------


## Feminka

,  .     ?

----------


## Cyrax

> ,  .


     ?
 ,  ,      :Frown:

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## Cyrax

> .


,            ?
 ,        ?
(         )

P.S.    ,          .          .       ,     (    ).

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## Cyrax

,        :



> P.S.    ,          .          .       ,     (    ).

----------


## Feminka

*Cyrax*,               :Wink:

----------


## Cyrax

> 


  ,             ...

----------


## _

.             ,    ?         ?

----------


## lenski

, .     ,      64 .    ,              ,      .
   ..       ,    -,   ?    , !!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

, .

----------


## lenski

, .. ..       ,   ?   ,   :         .     ,          ?           0,2    ,        ,   ,      ???

----------


## .

, .       ,      .     (   3  ,     ),

----------


## lenski

, .,     ,          ,   - ,         :yes:             !!,

----------


## .

?

----------


## EugeneD

...  , ,       ""    ,   ,     .

----------


## .

,  .   .

----------


## drujishe

!     )        "   "   (),      6%,       (  . -)     - (,     ???),   (  )    ?    -     -    ? 
  :    15 ,        - ?  . !

----------


## drujishe

> .       ( 6%).   .                    ?    ?  ?
>    .


  . -       (  http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%98%D0%9F http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A3%D0%A1%D0%9D

** ???    ... :yes:

----------


## Kalebz

.    6%. ..     ,     .
       (      ).                 ,     (    ).  
:
1.         
2.       
3         - 
4.  ,         ?
5.         ,         ?

P.s.     .

----------


## .

*Kalebz*,     ,           :Frown: 
        . ,

----------


## Kalebz

1)       .
2)  .          ,      ?

----------


## .

1.     ?
2.  -  ?

----------


## lenski

!!!!       ?

----------


## lenski

,   .         ?

----------


## .

" "?      ,      ?   -

----------


## .



----------

> -  -.    -13% -  .   -        ?      ?
> 
> ,    .       .      -    , ,   ,      .


   ,       .   ,  .     ,    ""

----------


## lenski

, . 
       ,      :
39310202090071000160

 :
39310202050071000160 , 
    ,   ,        .  :Embarrassment:

----------

> *Cyrax*,            .            .       ,    .    -  ,       ,     .   . 
>         .        .14  212-
>           ,           .


...,         .

----------


## lenski

,   :Embarrassment:

----------

> .1 .24 -125             .
>    ,       .4 .22 -125.   ( )           ( . . ).
> 
>  ,  ,       ,                  (    ) ?
>     ...
> 
> ..  :
> 1.                      .
> 2.        -              -                   .
>   ?


    , ...    0,2 ()%,  5%.
       . ,  15-    .   ... --!

----------

> *nefi*, , .


   " ". ()
...       ,          .
...             .
  212- ,  2010       .

----------

> ,  .   .
> 
> nefi,       ?   ,    15   ,   .   -       .


   2 =2   .   ,   .

----------

> ,            ?
>  ,        ?
> (         )
> 
> P.S.    ,          .          .       ,     (    ).


   ,     ,  ?

----------


## .

*lenski*,   ,      .   ,       .     ,     ,     .

----------


## Kalebz

> 1)       .
> 2)  .          ,      ?


,   ,        .
   .   ,  ,   5000 .
* :*
1)        (    10 )     (    30 )
2)      - ????
*
 :*
1)      13% (650 )
2)   20%  (1000 )
3)   1,1% (55 )
4)   2%  (100 )
3)    . (  )
 1805+ .

*   :*
1)    -1   15  ,    ; 
2)      
3)      . 4-  15  ,    .
4)       1     . 2-

 ???  ,        ?

----------


## .

> - ????


 



> 20% (1000 )


    14%.            .         .    ,     0,2   -   10%.     . 



> -1   15  ,    ;


  1   ,

----------


## Kalebz

????
  :



> 14%.            .


          .

    ??         ?

----------


## Feminka

> .


  ,

----------


## Kalebz

.   ,             ,    ?

----------

-      1  -   ?   ,       4  - ?

----------


## Feminka

*Kalebz*,  .

----------


## .

**,    - 30 ,   1 .     1 ,    2

----------


## EugeneD

> .   ,             ,    ?


  15-   -.    -  . ,     50-   ,  6     ,       ,   ...      ,    4   .    .

----------


## hiker

> 15-   -.    -  . ,     50-   ,  6     ,       ,   ...      ,    4   .    .


    -        .        .

----------

.    ,      -   ,   ,  .     ?

----------


## .

, ,  (    )

----------

51     1  , ,   51       .   ,      51.           ?       51 ?

----------


## .

,   .
   ?     .  ,

----------

51. . :  5750,   400 .  ( )   4655 .  2  2  10 .   16    10 .          .
 : 
 5 ( ...) - 5750 
 6 (   - 16,    - )
 8 -  -  5750
 9, 10, 11 - 
 12 -  5750
 13 (  )    - 696 .. ((5750-400)*13%)
 14 - 1516(     )
 15 - 1516+696
 16 (   ) - 3538 .. (5750-696-1516)
 17 - 
 18 - 3538

         . ,    ,      .

----------


## .



----------


## drujishe

> ,   .


:     ?    ?       ?        - ( )         .

----------


## .

.     -

----------


## drujishe

Kalebz


> :
> 1)      13% (650 )


      6%???    " 1  2003      262   ,   ,    ,      ."

----------


## .

.      ,     (-)

----------


## lyuba_pr

> :     ?    ?       ?        - ( )         .


     .....   :

----------

,   
            ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> ,


.    (
   ,         14%   13%  
             ?

----------

?

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


 !!!
.    ,     ,
     ,  ,   ?

----------


## .

,       .

----------

.  !

----------


## Alla27

.          . 
 1   .        - ?             ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


  :yes:  2  (  40   280 ),  -   ,    -

----------

.        ,     ?   ,          ..         ?         ?

----------


## Alla27

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ClVe

,  !
   . 
 -  . 
  .
    .
   2 :
1.    .
2.  .

 2       ,   -    1 , ?   -  ?

.
  :
1.   .
2.         30-    . .
3.        10- .
   ?

:
1.  13%   .
2.  14%   .
3.  0,2%?    ?
4.  - ?
  ?

, , /  10000 .
 = 1300
 = ?
 = ?
 = ?
  .
     ?

----------


## ˸

**,   ?  -  (        ,   ,     )


> 2       ,   -    1 , ?


  :yes: 


> 1.   .
> 2.         30-    . .
> 3.       10- .
>    ?


   , , .    -  


> 1.  13%   .
> 2.  14%   .


  :yes: 


> 3.  0,2%?    ?

----------


## 233

-            -   ? ( - )

----------


## lenski

, ,      3 ,          ,   :     3001      ?

----------


## .

.           50%   .    ,

----------


## lenski

. !

----------


## Dalton

(6%)   ,    .    IT  -   1-2      .        .
       ,     ?

----------


## .

-  ,        .

----------


## Dalton

, .
    ? -      1999 .          (  ),       .         ?

----------


## EugeneD

, - - , ! 1)       ,   -        .  2)         12-    -    " ",   -  .      -   ,     .  3)       ,  ,            ,           .   :      ,         (      ),  .       . ,     ,  .        ...

----------


## .

.         :Frown:

----------


## 24

,,   2 ,  6%     .

       8  6  4330
 :quest:       ,   :quest: 

 13%
 8%  6%
 0,2%
 :quest:        ,   :quest:

----------


## .

> ,


   .

----------


## 24

1,1%  2%,     1%  2%!!
 .

----------


## OksanaL_83

*     15.06.2010 .,   2010     (, ,  ) :* 	      1967    ,     
    3637,20 . (4330 &#215; 14% &#215; 6 ), 
  1558,80 . (4330 &#215; 6% &#215; 6 ). 
  :
 4330 . / 30 (   ) &#215; 15 (        ) &#215; 14% = 303,10 . 
4330 . / 30 &#215; 15 &#215; 6% = 129,90 . 
: 
   3637,20+303,10=3940,30;
   1558,80+129,90=1688,70
	       285,78  (4330 . &#215; 1.1% &#215; 6 .); 
   4330 . / 30 &#215; 15 &#215; 1,1% = 23,81 . 
: 285,78+23,81=309,60 .
	       519,60  (4330 . &#215; 2% &#215; 6 .). 
   4330 . / 30 &#215; 15 &#215; 2% = 43,30 . 
: 519,60+43,30=562,90
*   01.07.2010 .     . .:
     (  10 ),  (  30 ), ???? ,    ,     ?
 /  10 000 .,     2010 :*	      1967    ,      
   800,00 . (10000 &#215; 8% ), 
  600,00 . (10000 &#215; 6% ). 
	  (      %  10 000)
	  1300 . ((10000-400 ( . )  600 (  )) *13%)

*     ?*

----------


## Feminka

> ????


 



> ,    ,     ?


   ,  -   



> 


1000 .

----------


## .

> 4330 . / 30 (   ) &#215; 15 (        ) &#215; 14% = 303,10 .


   - ?   15 ,  16,  15

----------


## .

*Feminka*,       ,

----------


## Feminka

*.*, ,  .

----------


## OksanaL_83

> - ?   15 ,  16,  15


. . .

----------


## OksanaL_83

> *Feminka*,       ,


   ,      , . ,        ,        . ?!

----------


## OksanaL_83

1000 .         ,  ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,   ,        18 ,        , , , ,     24     ()  () ,   ,  ,  ()  .


.

----------


## OksanaL_83

> .


 :Smilie:

----------


## OksanaL_83

,                  ( .9.1    28.07.1991 .  1499-1 "     ").       30      . 
      .
        ?

----------


## .

*OksanaL_83*,   .        . .9.1   ,  .         ,       -     :Wink:   ,

----------


## OksanaL_83

*.*, . ,    ,           .

----------


## Feminka

> .


  :yes:

----------


## _

, ,  ,       ,     ,         ,   .      ? ?      (    )    ?     , 
 ,   ( )       (),          ,    ?

----------


## _

" "  12002.76,   
 .    392 1 02 02100 06 1000 160   7274.40 .
 .  392 1 02 02110 06 1000 160    3117.60 .
   392 1 02 02100 08 1000 160     571.56  .
   392 1 02 02110 09 1000 160     1039.20 .

      (     )


 .  392 1 02 02010 06 1000 160
 .  392 1 02 02020 06 1000 160
  (      6%) 39310202050071000160

       ,  ,     -      .

----------


## _

6 %       ,   "  "-          ,      ,      (.) ??

----------


## .

> (    )    ?


 .       ,                  



> 6 %       ,   "  "-


 ,        ,

----------


## _

> ,        ,


  ,         (.), ?

----------


## efreytor

*_*,

----------


## butenko-nina

!!!       !!!         ?         -  .  , , !!!

----------


## Lapohka

!        ()     .

----------


## .

-          -     .

----------


## Lapohka

,       3 .

----------


## .

,     .     ,   .
   ,

----------

!  .              .     :
1.             ?
2.   /            ?
...   ()  ,     (     !),          (??).

   !)))

----------

688.. :

----------


## oks275

- ,             ( 10 )   ( 30 )????

----------


## .

.     20   .    5

----------


## oks275

.      ,           .

----------


## yaxmrr

! -  ,     ?
      ,  .         .        (  -)      (, )     ?    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> .      ,           .


 - 02.09.2010  ,     :

1.   ()
2.  - (  + )
3.,      -
4.  ,    
5.   (       )
6.   ( + )
7.     
8.    

  3-   ,     ,     .

  ,    ,        : "                 ."         .

----------


## TatashaP



----------


## Feminka

> ()


  ?

----------

( )   ,     .

----------


## Feminka

...,    ,      ,     .

----------


## k-alena

,   ...    ,    ...,    /,    ,   ...  ,       ... 10000...-.....

----------


## ˸

*k-alena*,

----------

> .      ,     (-)


 ,        ,   /    ? ..    / 4330,       3, 767 ?
.

----------


## Andyko



----------


## lenski

, , .    ,   3 ,            1,5 ,       :Big Grin: ,  ,  ,   :Frown:         1)     ??
2)             (11800  12000)  ??

----------

,          .  .   ,    (   , . 309)          ,            ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## lenski

, .  704

----------


## .

> 1)     ??

----------


## 34

> *k-alena*,


    - ,,              ?

----------


## 34

:Glasses:   -      -    ?     ?

----------


## .

?    ?
        .

----------


## 34

> ?    ?
>         .


        ?

----------


## .

(      ,   ,      ),

----------


## 34

:Sun:

----------


## lenski

.     ,          1,5 ??      ??? , .   ,       .

----------


## .

,  .81  .
    ,

----------


## lenski

?       ,      ?

----------


## .

,    
   ,         .         .
           ,    ,      .       ,

----------


## Vason

.   .     -       / .     ,    ...

----------


## .

.

----------


## ngie

!
   ,    . 
     ?  ,    .
!

----------


## EugeneD

?

----------


## ngie

,  ,

----------


## EugeneD

, !       ,    ,   .     ,    .     ... ,  ,   !     .

----------


## .

.

----------


## ngie

! !

----------


## Vason

, ,     /   4330 .  4330+. . ??    15%    5000

----------


## EugeneD

/    .

----------


## Andyko

/

----------


## Vason

,
    4330,      ,     -  4330+ %,   5000.       ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Vason

=)     ,       4330.        ,   5000(4330+%)   .... (   8  , 5- ).  ?     ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Vason

,      =)   =) 
       ?

----------


## tatimtv

> 


     ?     2    .      (  ) -  ,        .    ,     .

----------


## .

.               . 
     -  .

----------


## tatimtv

> .               . 
>      -  .


  ?      ..

----------


## .

*tatimtv*,   -?    .    ,

----------

-39210202010061000160( )  -39210202020061000160 ( ) ..   ?      ?

----------


## GH

> -39210202010061000160( )  -39210202020061000160 ( ) ..


         .

----------


## lenski

, ,    
1)     
2)   
3)   -,      ?

----------


## ...

."     ... ...    1/2       "  ..      10 ,  .      ,   .        1/12  )))    .

----------


## boeing_09

.

  - .         (   ). + ().        .,    .     .

   .

1.          ? ?  ()?    ?

2.       ,      ?

3.      ?     ? ,     .      .

4.              ,                 .       .          .  ? _   ._

5.    .            ?   -   ?          ?  ?   -  ,     ,  .

.

----------


## boeing_09

?

----------


## Storn

> 1.          ? ?  ()?    ?


 ?



> 2.       ,      ?


  ?





> 3.      ?     ? ,     .      .


 




> 4.              ,                 .       .          .  ?


  ,     



> 5.    .            ?   -   ?          ?  ?   -  ,     ,  .


  ,       
     ,

----------


## 34

> .
> 
> 4.              ,                 .       . *         .  ? [*I]   .[/I]


    .   /     -  13%. ,        .

----------


## .

> 3.      ?     ? ,     .      .


    ,    ,    ,

----------


## boeing_09

*Storn*,     .    .



> ?








( .     26.01.2007 N 15)

10.       ,     ,          :

    *          ;
    *        ;
    *     ;
    * -        ,                      ( - - ).

13. ** ,     , *     .
*

   ?




> ?


11.                       ,          .

    ,              ( )      .     ,        .





> -  13%


      100 .  ?       - 13 ? ,   .    . ..            13 ?     ?

----------


## boeing_09

> ,    ,    ,


 -     ,    (,    ).      .

----------


## .

> 13.  ,     ,      .


      ,      .         ,            .
    ,    .  ,                .



> -     ,    (,    ).      .


      ,   ,        ?
        ,    ,       ,        .           .

----------


## efreytor

*boeing_09*,         ,      .

----------


## boeing_09

> *boeing_09*,         ,      .


-,     ? ?

----------


## 34

> 100 .  ?       - 13 ? ,   .    . ..            13 ?     ?


  .   100 .   .      , . .

----------


## 34

> *Storn*,     .    .
> ?


http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%C8%C...F2%ED%E8%EA%E8

----------


## boeing_09

(  ).      !

----------

boeing_09,           ,                   -.        .      -   ,   ,         

   -   .   -,

----------


## boeing_09

** , ,  .     .      .      ,   ...  :yes:

----------


## Andyko

> (  ).


 -

----------


## boeing_09

> -


 .       ,      ?   ?   ?

----------


## .

.             .

----------


## boeing_09

.  :Hmm: 
*.*,  . , -        .

----------


## boeing_09

,         ?

----------


## Feminka

,      ,

----------


## boeing_09

*Feminka*,  ,  ,    ?     ?





> 2.1.     ,            ,    ,  ,      , ,   ..


      ?

----------


## Feminka

,       ,     .

----------


## boeing_09

?

  ))

----------


## boeing_09

.
-        (. 101 )        (. 102 )?

      .             .

----------


## .

*boeing_09*,       ,         .
 :Frown:

----------


## boeing_09



----------

,  .     13 ,  . , ,       .   =4330,  =.    13    21  62%.
:
=(4330+)x0.13x0.62  
=(4330+)x0.02x0.62
=(4330+)0.14x0.62     (  66 ,    )

  ?    - ?       ,    ?

----------


## Vason

,  ....

----------


## .

**,     .        4330+/21  13.
       .

----------


## Vason

, !     ?    ?       ?

----------


## .

2010        .

----------


## _.

.   .            . ,

----------

> ,


,  -  
*         



> .


  /    , 
(  ,      )




> 


 " " ""  ;
   -  -    :yes:

----------


## 34

> ,


    ,     - http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/pp584.htm

----------


## boeing_09

,         ?     11 .

  ,  



> 4330+/21  13


  ?

----------

!
 ,       ( )           
 !  :Smilie:

----------


## lenski

(400 )  .      ,  ,       ,   40 000 .   ,      ,     (. 3 . 1 . 218  ).

----------

!   ,  ( )  :Smilie:

----------

.
      ( ),        .
       ""?
         (400  + 400  ),      800 ?   ?
!

----------


## .

> ""?


    .    .     ,

----------


## Oksj

, .
  25.12,     11.01,     ?        ,   ?

----------


## .

.     ,       ,    .
     ,

----------


## Oksj

,  ...

----------

,       ,          (),   . .

----------


## .



----------


## kurdik

.   .    ,   -  .       .       ?    ?    /   ?      ?              2?   :     ?             ?    ?

----------


## .

> ?    ?


 



> /   ?      ?

----------


## kurdik

?

----------


## kurdik

:            ,   -     ?

----------


## .

> ?


 ,         .
   ,   ?      ,

----------


## kurdik

!!!!

----------

()           ?          (   )?

----------


## Feminka

> ()           ?






> (   )?

----------

?

----------


## Feminka



----------


## Aexandr

6%,        /  ,      .       ,       .  2011.   ,   1   6  . -       ?  -    1     ,   ?         -30, -10, -10.

----------


## .

> -    1     ,   ?


 .    ,        .
,       ,

----------


## Aexandr

? 
       ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ,         .


    ,    ,    ,      .,     2- .   ,     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Fraxine

> 


 ..,    ""?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Fraxine

,        ,     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Fraxine

> 


     ,      30.08.10 N 03-04-05/3-502.       ?
,     "  ,           10.04.2009 N 20-18/2/034920@   17.07.2009 N 3-5-04/1048@,   ".
  ?

----------


## .

*Fraxine*,     .         .      -

----------

-  ,   5      .       ,       .           1         .    .        ,   -0.  /      ..    -     ,    ....       .      .           .    ?    min,       .      ?

----------


## Storn

-   ?
     ?
   " "?

----------

.         .

----------


## _

!  :Smilie:       ,  **   !  2010.  14% , .  6%  8%.   ?   212    *26%*...

----------


## Storn

20 
6

----------


## _

, , Storn!   :Smilie:

----------

,      :
,    ,       
1.   ,   
2.      ,   
3.         
4.

----------


## Z0L0TK0

.  ()   .  :
1.       , .
2.       ?
3.      : . 20 %, .  6 %,  13 %, .  ()(    0.2 %),  2 %,  3.1 %,  2.9 %.  .

----------


## .

2.

----------


## Z0L0TK0

,   ,  1  3  "".
 :Smilie:

----------

> .  ()   .  :
> 1.       , .
> 2.       ?
> 3.      : . 20 %, .  6 %,  13 %, .  ()(    0.2 %),  2 %,  3.1 %,  2.9 %.  .


              .    -  ,     ...

----------


## .

> .


  -      ,       ,   
*Z0L0TK0*,

----------


## Z0L0TK0

> .    -  ,     ...


   ?

----------


## 34

__ . 

    .

----------


## Z0L0TK0

.  2011  ,  ,  (2.9 %)  .   ,      ,      .  :Smilie:

----------


## Vlad_

,     (     ).            ...     .  26  ,  13      ...
**,     ,       ,   ,    , ,    ...       ,       ,        ...        - , ,  )))

----------


## 841

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...B8%D0%BA%D0%B8 
 -

----------


## cenayko

2011 .  .
    ,   .        . ,     18%  ,       .   ,    ,  .        ,   ...  ,   26 (20+6),        (    ),   18%,  ...(?, ?)          :Frown:

----------

,    .         ,            .      .

----------


## Andyko



----------

!
 ,       "     "
    26 %     18% ????     432- ????
!

----------


## lenski

, ,          ,       , , ?

----------


## .

**,   ,         .
*lenski*, .

----------


## lenski

. ,    2 ???         ??   -   ?    ??   :  ,     ,    ,  ,         ()?

----------


## .

> . ,    2 ???         ??


 .

*lenski*,      .

----------

> **,   ,         .


.!!!
    (   ).
   .
 2011     26%   .
              ().       .
   18%????  ,    ???
!

----------


## .

**,     ?            ,

----------

,    .
     .
   28%????
!

----------


## Oksj

> 


     ,    ...         (   )?

----------


## Storn

!

----------


## Oksj

> !

----------

,    2010   2             .? 

        ?

----------


## .

.     ,

----------

> .     ,


.       2004  ?   ,      .

----------


## _

.  ,  .
    ?  -6-1?           ?

----------


## .



----------


## _

, .  -           ?

----------


## .



----------


## lenski

, 


1 ,          ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## lenski

.

----------


## lenski

?

----------


## .



----------


## lenski

:yes:

----------


## 23

,  ...  30 ,      ..      ,    ?     ,     1 , (30,03 ..   )       ?

----------


## lenski

.

, ,    2 
    ,        . , (   50%)   ?

----------


## .

,      ?   ?

----------


## lenski

,    (..    )

----------


## .

.

----------


## lenski

.
             ,     ,       .    . ( - -)

----------


## Andyko



----------


## lenski

.     ,   4  2011 ,        ( , , , )    ,  ,     , , 
1)        ?
2)   ?
3)     ?

----------


## Storn

1.  ,     
2.   
3.

----------


## lenski

..   .       ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## 211

,        .                ,              .          ?
      1, ..   ,   ,   ,          ,

----------


## .

> ?


    ,   .   ,

----------


## 211

,          .      , ..  1         ,    6,      .

----------


## .

,     .

----------


## ..

!     15 %( ).    2- .           . 
1. , ,     ,        .
2.    .       (     )    ?
3.   -  ?
4.      .
5.          ? 
6.            400        . 
7.       ?
8.       2   , .   .      ,  2 ? 
9.        1     -..?
10.       ?
11.  - - -,    
12.      1967       16 %  - 6 % ?           ?   ?      
13.      2,9%   5,1 %
14.     .    ,   4-  . -   ?
15       ,  .
16.          

     .   .

----------


## .

2.      ,      .      ,       4- 
3. 
5.       (     )
6.   2012    400 .     1400  
7.    .   2   ,  
8.    ,       
9. 
10. 2-    
12.      .      ,    
13. ..12
14.  
15-16.

----------


## ..

,     


> 5.          ?


     .     8000   .

----------


## .

*..*,        ,   ,   .         .        . -   11000

----------

:
1.   ,     ,     ,        .   ?         .
2.        / 6000,      ,..    6000 .      ?
3.    ,..  4   ?
4.      ,       ?    /   1400.      ?          ?

----------


## Andyko

1.  
2.         
3. ,    
4.

----------

> 1.  
> 2.         
> 3. ,    
> 4.


1.  ?   ,      ?     ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,   ** ,     ,      **


     -   ;
 ,  -

----------

> -   ;
>  ,  -


,

----------


## MrJones

! 

           ? 3  , 3 .      .          (            ,     ,   , ..    ). 

      ,   9  21 ?                    . 



!

----------


## MrJones

,    . !

----------


## .

*MrJones*,           .       .

----------

.    ,      ,   , 2  ,      .               ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## 08

,      ,            !!!  -   ,   ,     !  !

----------


## .

,    .     (  )

----------

!!! ,    2013   ? !

----------


## ˸

> 2013   ?


   29 ?

----------

(6%)   ,     1      ( 100%)      1 .  01.04.14        .     01.04.14,     50 %      ? . .             1       ?  -             ?   ???   . :Redface:

----------


## .

> 01.04.14,     50 %      ?


.

----------


## Vlad_

.
   .
 2013   3 .   (  ) 31  2013 . ,       01     2 .
          ,  ))     .
   ""  ?  ,           ?
          (, , , ). 
     ,              ?     -   ,    ?

----------


## .

> ,       01     2 .


      ,         2,   3?      1  ,     2013 .




> ,  ))     .


       . 




> ,              ?


  ,       .    1     .

----------


## Vlad_

,  .
        "".        01   ,     !!!  : "     ....  ... ".   : "           ,   - 1   ..."
          -      1 ?   - , .    .   ,   ) 

  "    ". ,     ?              14-,  31- ,  ""      ? 
    -     ,  ,  2 ,   31  (      - "" ,   ). ,   ,    2     ,    ?
   ,   ,   ,       ,   ,        ,       "".

----------


## .

> 01


.     *  .* , ?         .    .




> ,     ?


  ,  **    . 




> 14-,


     ,      2014   ? 




> ,   ,    2     ,    ?


          ,         ,      .

----------

,    =280000,    ,       ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## msolga

> ()  30-         . (. 11 167-).
> (      5  10 . .  . 27 167-,         ).


  ,      ,    .  - , **  **?        ,    -  .        10  ,        .    , 14 .    11 .    ,     11   .    -   , ,     ,  ,     , ?

----------

> .


 50%    ,       ?

----------


## .



----------


## lenski

. , .  08.07.2014  8868. 15.07 .  ?

8868/31*8*40%=915,41

----------


## .

> 8868


        ?    9000   ((
    ,       .    1     5  .  23

----------


## lenski

.
8868/23*5*40%=771,13

----------


## .

40%        ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lenski

40 %   -    ()

----------


## .

*lenski*,         :Smilie:        .     40?  :Smilie:

----------


## lenski

8868  . 8868*40% -    .  ?       ?

----------


## .

*lenski*,      40%.   , .     .      .     5  .     ))

----------


## lenski

. .

----------


## RRRoMashka

? (, + ,  + )
  ,  .    )))

----------


## Storn



----------


## RRRoMashka

?     ? (     ?)

----------


## Liana_sh

,  .    -  .
   :
1) 13% ;
2) 22%    (                  22%)?
3) 5.1 %   ????
4) 2,9  0,2%  

 ????

----------


## msolga

! , :        (  6%)    ( " ").       ,        .        -    ?    .

----------


## .

*msolga*,          ?       .  , ,

----------


## msolga

> *msolga*,          ?       .  , ,


   !      ,     ,   " ",    "   .",     .    , .

----------

!
     - "  "   ?    -    ?       .

----------


## .

-.

----------

(    )

----------


## .



----------

!
 -   ?

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## OLGA 5

!  :      **    1 ?              .         (((

----------

..    ...
 59 
       :
 ,      -    (  ),      35  (       - 20 );
   -  ...           (,       ...)

----------


## OLGA 5

.      "").          " "   "  "  .

----------

> " "   "  "  .


 :Girl Wink:  :Yes:

----------


## irina.podrezova

!
       2016   2017  
 59 
"       :
 ,      -    (  ),      35  (       - 20 )"
       . 
1  . 2 . 79    ,      .     ! ,    ,  ...
, !

----------


## 83

.,         ? 10   -    30   ?

----------


## 83

> 30


,   01.01.17.         ,   -  .  ?

----------


## Fraxine

* 83*,   30 ,          -.

----------


## 83

> * 83*,   30 ,          -.

----------


## 83

,    ,    - ? 22%,5,1%, 2,9%, 0,2%?

----------


## .



----------


## 83

>

----------

